# Photo Galleries



## Bigboy (Jun 22, 2011)

In an attempt to bring this sub-forum up to par with others on this forum I've begun what I hope will be a trend.

I submit that as plant folks we should have our photo galleries divided by Family and then genus

I can't possibly get this ball running without the help of others so might we begin by creating our photo threads in this fashion:

Ex) 
Fagaceae Genus Quercus
Fagaceae Genus Fagus


Once we have enough threads I will compile them into one master thread through which one can easily navigate by family to their genus of choice.

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Gallery Index*

*Asclepiadaceae*
Stapelia

*Droseraceae*
Dionaea
Drosera

*Nepenthaceae*
Nepenthes

*Sarraceniaceae*
Sarracenia


----------

